# Adapting EF lenses to Nikon Z Mount



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2020)

It seems that the Z mount is very adaptable for accepting Canon lenses amongst others








Fringer EF-NZ smart adapter engineering sample got tested


It's been almost a year since we began to develop smart adapter for adapting Canon EF lenses to Nikon Z mount camera. We encountered a lot of technical problems and finally solved



www.fringeradapter.com




And two adapters already on sale.








TECHART Canon EF - Nikon Z Autofocus Adapter (TZC-01)


Native AF Performance Both AF-S, AF-C, AF-F and MF mode will work on the Nikon Z6/Z7. Face and Eye detection, EXIF reading, Timelapse function can also be supported. Phase-detect AF is used and therefore the AF speed is on par with using native Z mount lenses on the cameras. Phase-detect...




techartpro.com









CEF-NZ







altson.net




It will be a very interesting situation if we can swap "legacy" Canon and Nikon DSLR lenses easily between their different mirrorless bodies. I'd like to have a Nikon 500mm f/5.6 PF to work on an R mount, for example.


----------



## Optics Patent (Jan 10, 2020)

If you like mirror lens on mirrorless try the collectible Questar 700. Maybe $500 if you watch for them or ask me.

But wait for IBIS.

BTW Ken Rockwell is reviewing this adapter.


----------

